# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  كيف يُجمَع بين حديثي (اذكروا محاسن موتاكم) وحديث (فاثنوا عليها شراً فقال وَجَبَت)؟

## فلاح حسن البغدادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف يُجمَع بين قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   (اذكروا محاسن موتاكم وكفوا عن مساوئهم) أخرجه ابن حبان والحاكم وصححه وأبو داود والترمذي
مع ما في صحيح البخاري من حديث أنس ررر قال مُّروا بجنازة فأثنوا عليها خيرا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجبت ثم مروا بأخرى فأثنوا عليها شراً فقال: وجبت، فقال عمر ررر ما وجبت؟ قال : هذا أثنيتم عليه خيراً فوجبت له الجنة، وهذا أثنيتم عليه شراً فوجبت له النار ، أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض

----------


## الحفيشي

حديث اذكروا محاسن موتاكم معل...لكن ورد عوضا عنه في الصحيحين:((لا تسبوا الأموات فإنهم قد أفضوا إلى ما قدموا))..وشهادة الصحابة لم تكن سبا إنما كانت من أعمال الرجل الذي شهدوه..

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الحافظ في الفتح : 
قوله: "باب ما ينهى من سب الأموات" قال الزين بن المنير: لفظ الترجمة يشعر بانقسام السب إلى منهي وغير منهي، ولفظ الخبر مضمونه النهي عن السب مطلقا. والجواب أن عمومه مخصوص بحديث أنس السابق حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ثنائهم بالخير وبالشر "وجبت، وأنتم شهداء الله في الأرض" ولم ينكر عليهم. ويحتمل أن اللام في الأموات عهدية والمراد به المسلمون، لأن الكفار مما يتقرب إلى الله بسبهم. وقال القرطبي في الكلام على حديث: "وجبت" يحتمل أجوبة، الأول أن الذي كان يحدث عنه بالشر كان مستظهرا به فيكون من باب لا غيبة لفاسق، أو كان منافقا. ثانيها يحمل النهي على ما بعد الدفن، والجواز على ما قبله ليتعظ به من يسمعه. ثالثها يكون النهي العام متأخرا فيكون ناسخا، وهذا ضعيف. وقال ابن رشيد ما محصله: أن السب ينقسم في حق الكفار وفي حق 
المسلمين، أما الكافر فيمنع إذا تأذى به الحي المسلم، وأما المسلم فحيث تدعو الضرورة إلى ذلك كأن يصير من قبيل الشهادة، وقد يجب في بعض المواضع، وقد يكون فيه مصلحة للميت، كمن علم أنه أخذ ماله بشهادة زور ومات الشاهد فإن ذكر ذلك ينفع الميت إن علم أن ذلك المال يرد إلى صاحبه. قال: ولأجل الغفلة عن هذا التفضيل ظن بعضهم أن البخاري سها عن حديث الثناء بالخير والشر، وإنما قصد البخاري أن يبين أن ذلك الجائز كان على معنى الشهادة، وهذا الممنوع هو على معنى السب، ولما كان المتن قد يشعر بالعموم أتبعه بالترجمة التي بعده. وتأول بعضهم الترجمة الأولى على المسلمين خاصة. والوجه عندي حمله على العموم إلا ما خصصه الدليل. بل لقائل أن يمنع أن ما كان على جهة الشهادة وقصد التحذير يسمى سبا في اللغة. وقال ابن بطال: سب الأموات يجري مجرى الغيبة، فإن كان أغلب أحوال المرء الخير -وقد تكون منه الفلتة- فالاغتياب له ممنوع، وإن كان فاسقا معلنا فلا غيبة له، فكذلك الميت. ويحتمل أن يكون النهي على عمومه فيما بعد الدفن، والمباح ذكر الرجل بما فيه قبل الدفن ليتعظ بذلك فساق الأحياء، فإذا صار إلى قبره أمسك عنه لإفضائه إلى ما قدم. وقد عملت عائشة راوية هذا الحديث بذلك في حق من استحق عندها اللعن فكانت تلعنه وهو حي، فلما مات تركت ذلك ونهت عن لعنه كما سأذكره. قوله: "أفضوا" أي وصلوا إلى ما عملوا من خير أو شر، واستدل به على منع سب الأموات مطلقا، وقد تقدم أن عمومه مخصوص، وأصح ما قيل في ذلك أن أموات الكفار والفساق يجوز ذكر مساويهم للتحذير منهم والتنفير عنهم. وقد أجمع العلماء على جواز جرح المجروحين من الرواة أحياء وأمواتا.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال المباركفوري في التحفة :
قوله :  (حدثنا أبو داود الْحَفَرِيُّ) بِفَتْحِ الْمُهْمَلَةِ وَالْفَاءِ نِسْبَةً إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ بِالْكُوفَةِ اسْمُهُ عُمَرُ بن سعد بن عبيد ثقة عابد من التَّاسِعَةِقَو  ْلُهُ (لَا تَسُبُّوا الْأَمْوَاتَ) الْمُسْلِمِينَ (فَتُؤْذُوا) أَيْ بِسَبِّكُمْ (الْأَحْيَاءَ) أَيْ مِنْ أَقَارِبِهِمْوَ  فِي حَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ عِنْدَ الْبُخَارِيِّ وَغَيْرِهِ لَا تَسُبُّوا الْأَمْوَاتَ فَإِنَّهُمْ قَدْ أَفْضَوْا إِلَى مَا قَدَّمُواقَالَ الْعَيْنِيُّ فِي الْعُمْدَةِ قَوْلُهُ الْأَمْوَاتَ الْأَلِفُ وَاللَّامُ لِلْعَهْدِ أَيْ أَمْوَاتَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ مَا رواه الترمذي من حديث بن عُمَرَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ اذْكُرُوا مَحَاسِنَ مَوْتَاكُمْ وَكُفُّوا عَنْ مَسَاوِيهِمْ وَأَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ أَيْضًا فِي كِتَابِ الْأَدَبِ مِنْ سُنَنِهِ وَلَا حَرَجَ فِي ذِكْرِ مساوىء الْكُفَّارِ وَلَا يُؤْمَرُ بِذِكْرِ مَحَاسِنِ مَوْتَاهُمْ إِنْ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ وَإِعْتَاقٍ وَإِطْعَامِ طَعَامٍ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ اللَّهُمَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَتَأَذَّى بِذَلِكَ مُسْلِمٌ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ فَيَجْتَنِبَ ذَلِكَ حِينَئِذٍ كَمَا ورد في حديث بن عَبَّاسٍ عِنْدَ أَحْمَدَ وَالنَّسَائِيِّ أَنَّ رَجُلًا مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ وَقَعَ فِي أَبِي الْعَبَّاسِ كَانَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَلَطَمَهُ الْعَبَّاسُ فَجَاءَ قَوْمُهُ فَقَالُوا وَاللَّهِ لَنَلْطِمَنَّهُ كَمَا لَطَمَهُ فَلَبِسُوا السِّلَاحَ فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَصَعِدَ الْمِنْبَرَ فَقَالَ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَيُّ أَهْلِ الْأَرْضِ أَكْرَمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ قَالُوا أَنْتَ قَالَ فَإِنَّ الْعَبَّاسَ مِنِّي وَأَنَا مِنْهُ فَلَا تَسُبُّوا أَمْوَاتَنَا فَتُؤْذُوا أَحْيَاءَنَا فَجَاءَ الْقَوْمُ فَقَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ غَضَبِكَوَفِي كِتَابِ الصَّمْتِ لِابْنِ أَبِي الدُّنْيَا فِي حَدِيثٍ مُرْسَلٍ صَحِيحِ الْإِسْنَادِ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ الْبَاقِرِ قَالَ نَهَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يُسَبَّ قَتْلَى بَدْرٍ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَقَالَ لَا تَسُبُّوا هَؤُلَاءِ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَخْلُصُ إِلَيْهِمْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا تَقُولُونَ وَتُؤْذُونَ الْأَحْيَاءَألا إن البذاء لؤم وقال بن بَطَّالٍ ذِكْرُ شِرَارِ الْمَوْتَى مِنْ أَهْلِ الشِّرْكِ خَاصَّةً جَائِزٌ لِأَنَّهُ لَا شَكَّ أَنَّهُمْ فِي النَّارِ وَقَالَ سَبُّ الْأَمْوَاتِ يَجْرِي مَجْرَى الْغِيبَةِ فَإِنْ كَانَ أَغْلَبُ أَحْوَالِ الْمَرْءِ الْخَيْرَ وَقَدْ تَكُونُ مِنْهُ الْفِتْنَةُ فَالِاغْتِيَابُ لَهُ مَمْنُوعٌ وَإِنْ كَانَ فَاسِقًا مُعْلِنًا فَلَا غِيبَةَ لَهُ فَكَذَلِكَ الْمَيِّتُ انْتَهَى

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

بارك الله فيكم على هذا التفصيل ، زادكم الله علماً ونفع بكم

----------


## شارب الذهب

الأخ  الفاضل خالد الشافعي جزاك الله خيرا تناولت الجمع بين الحديثين من جميع جوانبه 
و لكن اسمح لي أن أعقب على كلامك و ذلك بمحاولة ترجيح أحد الأقوال التي أشرت إليها .
و للو صول إلى  الترجيح الأقوى سأتناول الحديثين بأسلوب آخر ولكن قبل البدء يجب أن نتفق على بعض النقاط  و بعض الرموز ليكون الموضوع أسهل في العرض :
(1) بالنسبة لحديث ( اذكروا محاسن موتاكم وكفوا عن مساوئهم ) فهو حديث ضعيف ضعفه جمهرة من العلماء منهم الشيخ الألباني ،ولكن سنأخذ ما يقابله في المعنى من الصحيح و هو حديث ( لاتسبوا الأموات فإنهم أفضوا إلى ما قدموا ). و سنرمز لحديث اذكروا محاسن موتاكم بحديث (اذكرواو كفوا ) و هو يقابله فيالمعنى الحديث الصحيح الذين سنرمز له إختصارا حديث(لا تسبوا .)
(2) بالنسبة للحديث الثانيالصحيح و هو حديث أنس رضي الله عنه قال :
(مروا بجنازة فأثنوا عليها خيرا فقال النبيصلى الله عليه وسلم وجبت ثم مروا بأخرى فأثنوا عليها شرا فقال : وجبت ، فقال عمررضي الله عنه: ما وجبت ؟ قال : هذا أثنيتم عليه خيرا فوجبت له الجنة ، و هذاأثنيتم عليه شرا فوجبت له النار ، أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض )
هذا الحديث سنرمز له بحديث( وجبت ). و هذا الحديث يتكون من شقين
 الأول(أثنواعليها خيرا ) والشق الثاني( أثنوا عليها شرا )
(3) بالنسبة لحديث ( أذكروامحاسن موتاكم، و كفوا عن مساوئهم )  فهو أيضا يتكون من شقين الشق الأول(أذكروا محاسن موتاكم )و الأمر هنا للندب وهذا الشق لا إشكال فيه لأنه يتفق مع الشق الأول من حديث (وجبت ) و هو  ( أثنوا عليهاخيرا )فلا تعارض.
(4)أما الشق الثاني و هو ( وكفوا عن مساوئهم )  و الذي هو يقابل في الصحيح حديث (لاتسبوا ) فهما يتعارضان مع الشق الثاني من حديث(وجبت )و الذي هو ( فأثنوا عليها شرا )
نحن الآن هنا وصلنا للمطلوب !!! متابعين معي  ؟؟؟؟!!!! حسنا ....لنكمل . أرجوا التركيز .
الآن المطلوب الجمع بين الحديثين
سأتناول موضوع الجمع بين الحديثين بطريقةأخرى و هي الاستناد إلى تبويبات البخاري للحديثين حتى نستخلص من ذلك فوائد ومقاصد خفية من طريقة تبويبه لهذين الحديثين و سأستخدمهذا التبويب للجمع بين الحديثين و سأستبعد أيضا بعض الآراء باستخدام نفس طريقةالتبويب وسأعتمد أيضا على الفتح و الرد السابق الذي ذكره الشيخ  خالد الشافعي في الجمع بين الحديثين . 

يتبع  ...

----------


## شارب الذهب

لنستعرض تبويبات البخاري للحديثين .
جاءت رواية البخاري للحديثين في كتاب الجنائز و هو يضم97بابا و جاء 
حديث( و جبت) في الباب( 85) و هو:
باب ثناء الناس على الميت .
 وهذا الباب يتكون من حديثين هما الأول  حديث( وجبت ) و هو كما يلي:
1367- (حديث وجبت )
حدثنا آدم حدثنا شعبة حدثنا عبد العزيز بنصهيب قال سمعت أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه يقول مروا بجنازةفأثنوا عليها خيرا
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجبت ثم مروا بأخرى فأثنوا عليها شرا فقال وجبت فقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ما وجبت قال هذا أثنيتم عليه خيرا فوجبت له الجنة وهذا أثنيتم عليه شرا فوجبت له النارأنتم شهداء الله في الأرض.
و الحديث الثاني هو:
1368- ( أثر عمر رضي الله عنه )
حدثنا عفان بن مسلم هو الصفار حدثنا داود بنأبي الفرات عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبي الأسود قال قدمت المدينة وقد وقع بها مرض فجلست إلى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فمرت بهم جنازةفأثني على صاحبها خيرا فقال عمر رضي الله عنه وجبت ثم مر بأخرى فأثني على صاحبهاخيرا فقال عمر رضي الله عنه وجبت ثم مر بالثالثة فأثني على صاحبها شرا فقال وجبتفقال أبو الأسود فقلت وما وجبت يا أمير المؤمنين قال قلت كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أيما مسلم شهد له أربعة بخير أدخلهالله الجنة فقلنا وثلاثة قال وثلاثة فقلنا واثنان قال واثنان ثم لم نسأله عنالواحد)
و يأت باب ما ينهى من سب الأموات برقم (96) 
و هذا الباب يتكون من حديث واحد هو  (حديث لا تسبوا ) كمايلي
1393-
حدثنا آدم حدثنا شعبة عن الأعمش عن مجاهد عنعائشة رضي الله عنها قالت قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تسبوا الأموات فإنهم قدأفضوا إلى ما قدموا ورواه عبد الله بن عبد القدوس عن الأعمش ومحمد بن أنس عنالأعمش تابعه علي بن الجعد وابن عرعرة وابن أبي عدي عن شعبة
و الآن نستعرض آراء العلماء لنفندها و نختارالراجح منها باستخدام ترجمتي البخاري وطريقة ترتيبه للحديثين السابقين:
و الآراء تتلخص في التالي:
وقال القرطبي في الكلام على حديث " وجبت" يحتمل أجوبة،
 الأول أن الذي كان يحدث عنه بالشر كان مستظهرا به فيكون من باب لا غيبة لفاسق، أو كان منافقا.
ثانيها يحمل النهي على ما بعد الدفن، والجواز على ما قبله ليتعظ به من يسمعه.
ثالثها يكون النهي العام متأخرا فيكون ناسخا، وهذا ضعيف.
وقال ابن رشيد ما محصله: أن السب ينقسم في حق الكفار وفي حق المسلمين، أما الكافر فيمنع إذا تأذى به الحيالمسلم، وأما المسلم فحيث تدعو الضرورة إلى ذلك كأن يصير من قبيل الشهادة، وقد يجبفي بعض المواضع، وقد يكون فيه مصلحة للميت، كمن علم أنه أخذ ماله بشهادة زور وماتالشاهد فإن ذكر ذلك ينفع الميت إن علم أن ذلك المال يرد إلى صاحبه.
أقول :أنا شارب الذهب
القول الأول وإن كان محتملا كما قال النووي:والظاهر أن الذي أثنوا عليه شرا كان من المنافقين. فرد ابن حجرقائلا قلت (أي ابن حجر): يرشد إلى ذلك مارواه أحمد من حديث أبي قتادة بإسناد صحيح أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصل على الذيأثنوا عليه شرا، وصلى على الآخر.
 قلت أناشارب الذهب حتى و إن ثبت بأنه كان منافقاافإن هذا لا ينفي أن يكونالحديث عاما و دليلي على ذلك أثر عمر رضي الله عنه السابق والذي أورده البخاريمباشرة

يتبع....

----------


## شارب الذهب

قلت أناشارب الذهب حتى و إن ثبت بأنه كان منافقاافإن هذا لا ينفي أن يكونالحديث عاما و دليلي على ذلك أثر عمر رضي الله عنه السابق والذي أورده البخاري مباشرة
 بعد حديث( وجبت )و قد جاء ترتيب البخاري للحديثين هكذا بالتتابع لسببين :
(1) إشارةإلى  أن حديث وجبت عام لكل أحد و ليس فقدكان خاصا بالمنافق الذي كان مقصودا به في الحديث بدليل أن عمر رضي الله عنه في زمن خلافته  استمع الى الناس و هم يثنون بالخيروالشر على الجنائز التي مرت عليهم و لم ينهاهم عن ذلك فلو كان حديث وجبت مقصود به منافق معين و ليس عاما لنهاهم عمر رضي الله عنه عن  ذكر ذلك الميت بالشر .
(2) و أيضا جاء أثرابن عمر عند البخاري بعد حديث وجبت للاشارة إلى أن حديث و جبت ليس منسوخا بحديث لاتسبوا الأموات .
إذن الاحتملان  الأول والثالث اللذان ذكرهما القرطبي مردودان  على حسب ما وضحت سابقا .
يبقى الاحتمال الثاني و هوالاحتمال الأقوى و الذي هو ثانيها يحمل النهي علىما بعد الدفن، والجواز على ما قبله ليتعظ به من يسمعه.
و هذا الاحتمال يؤيده ترتيب البخاري فيالترجمة لأن ذكر حديث وجبت أولا و هو يتضمن مرور الجنازة بمعنىأن الثناء بالخير و الشر كان عند مرور الجنازة وقبل الدفن 
ثم بعد هذا الحديث بعشرة أبواب جاءحديث النهي عن سب الأموات .
يعني خلاصة الجمع بين الحديثين هي :
أن الثناء بالخير والشر  يكون مسموحا به قبل الدفن أما بعد دفن الميت فلا يجوز أن يذكر الميت بالشر لأنه يكون من باب النهي عن سب الأموات .
و السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه لماذا يكون ذكر الميت بالشر مسموحا به قبل الدفن ومنهي عنه بعد الدفن و الجواب كما يلي :
(1) ليتعض به من يسمعه كما قال القرطبي . 
(2 ) لأن الإنسان بعدالدفن يكون قد أفضى إلى ما قدم أي وصل إلى عمله من خير أو شر و حوسب عليه و هو في رحمة الله فقد يكون الله سبحانه قد غفر له فلا معنى لسبه و ذكر مساوئه
(3) و هو معنى لطيف أقوله من اجتهادي وهو :
أن الموت حدث عظيم و مصاب جلل و هو مصيبة كماوصفه الله سبحانه في القرآن الكريم بقوله سبحانه ( فأصابتكم مصيبة الموت ) و من البديهي أنه أن يعبر الإنسان عن مشاعره وانفعاله عند سماعه للوهلة الأولى بموت من ظلمه أو اكل ماله أو اعتدى عليه أو آذاه بأي نوع من الأذى فتكون الفترة التي تسبق الدفن وهي لاشك فترة قصيرة جدا مساحة للتعبير عن ذلك لأن الشريعة جاءت بما يناسب الطبيعة البشرية ولكن و ضعت لكل شيء ضوابط ألا ترى أن الشارع الحكيم لم ينه أهل الميت عن الحزن والبكاء  و لكنه وضع لذلك ضوابط .
و لكن بعد الدفن يمنع ذلك لأن الميت رأى عاقبة عمله في قبره.
 هذا و الله أعلم .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

بارك الله فيكم وجاكم الله خيراً

----------


## احمد ابو انس

س: لدينا شيخ وهو عالم بالدين ويقول في مجالس: اذكروا أمواتنا جميعًا، لكن عيد ميلاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بدعة، وقد*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: اذكروا موتاكم بالخير هل هذا حديث*عن النبي، وما الحكم في هذه المجالس؟ج: أولاً:*ما ذكر ليس هو نص الحديث، وقد روى*أبو داود*والترمذي*وا  لحاكموالبيهقي*ع  *ابن عمر*رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:*اذكروا محاسن موتاكم، وكفوا عن مساويهم**لكنه غير صحيح؛ لأن في سنده*عمران بن أنس المكي*، قال فيه*البخاري:*منك   الحديث، وقال*العقيلي:*لا يتابع على حديثه.ثانيًا:*لو صح هذا الحديث لما كان فيه دلالة على عيد ميلاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا على الاجتماع من أجل ذلك، بل على ذكره وذكر غيره من المسلمين بالخير والمعروف مطلقًا في أي زمان ومكان دون تحديد إلاَّ فيما حدده الشرع، وهذا حق مأمور به في حق كل مسلم عامة، وللنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، خاصة كلما ذكر اسمه في الأذان وفي الإِقامة للصلاة وبعدهما، وفي التشهد في الصلاة، وفي خطب الجمع وغير ذلك، دون تخصيص بيوم مولده أو ليلته ودون اجتماع لذلك.ولهذا لم يجتمع الخلفاء الراشدون لذلك ولا سائر الصحابة(الجزء رقم : 3،*الصفحة رقم: 41)رضي الله عنهم وهم أعرف بالشرع وأفهم لنصوصه ومقاصده منا، وأحرص على العمل به وعلى أداء حقوق رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم منا، وخير الهدي هديهم، فكانت إقامة حفلات الموالد بدعة في الدين؛ لمخالفتها هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهدي صحابته رضي الله عنهم.وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإِفتاء

----------

